# Coin Lottor Play to win cryptocurrency pool prize is $1,000,000



## mick (Nov 28, 2022)

Coin Lottor is a cryptocurrency lottery you can play to win big pool prize is $1000,000 make your dream come true with coin lottor

How to play

Create or login to coin lottor account
Click on buy button, Buy ticket with bnb or busd
Select 5 numbers and Wait for the draw

If you match 5/5 you will win $1000,000 in Busd
If you match 4/5 you will winn $100,000 in Busd
If you match 3/5 you will win $300 in Busd

The withdraw is automatic you will receive your winning amount instantly in your wallet

Coin lottor website https://coinlottor.com/
Twitter https://twitter.com/coinlottor
Telegram https://t.me/coinlottor


----------

